# Want Place To Hog Hunt for me and 8 Yr old Son



## skoaleric (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a place to hog hunt for this year while deer season is out. I want a decent place with some hogs, mostly just to get my son out in the woods more and see if he can get him some hogs so he can practice his shooting and settling his nerves "at the moment of truth", for shot placement, etc...lol.
I'm not looking for myself, I don't care much about carrying a gun, just want a place for him. The hogs won't go to waste. I am more than happy to share the meat, and if not, it will go in the freezer for him and me to eat.
I can't afford much since i'm a single father trying to raise him, but I will gladly pay what I can.
If possible, within 2 hours of Lamar Co. would be the best.
Thanks alot,
Eric


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 2, 2009)

bump up please


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 3, 2009)

shoot man....we just busted 3 hogs yesterday in milner....all we did was go to Akins in Barnesville and posted a flier that stated...."Will clear Hogs off property" We got 3 farms to hunt


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never thought of that.........


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 8, 2009)

I did...hope we hear something.
Eric


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 19, 2009)

still looking


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 28, 2009)

still looking for something for me and my son.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 2, 2009)

Guess What--------Still haven't had anyone help out.


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 2, 2009)

If you live in Barnesville, you are near all kinds of hog land wma's.  Oaky woods, ocmulgee, river bend, beaverdam, im sure there are many more.  Unless your wanting to find someone to put you on baited hogs for a shoot, there are plenty of places near you.  i for one, like to teach my son to hunt, not show up at a bait station to shoot a hog.  that does nothing for me or him.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 3, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> If you live in Barnesville, you are near all kinds of hog land wma's.  Oaky woods, ocmulgee, river bend, beaverdam, im sure there are many more.  Unless your wanting to find someone to put you on baited hogs for a shoot, there are plenty of places near you.  i for one, like to teach my son to hunt, not show up at a bait station to shoot a hog.  that does nothing for me or him.



There are lots of hogs on those WMA's, but only for guys like me, who can stand to stalk through briars and palmetto's for hours and hours. He's only 8, so doing all that might break him, and I don't want that. 
I'm not looking for a baited area, but deffinately a place where we can set up and wait for the hogs. But I want a place that won't have fellow hunters walking by every 10 minutes looking for the same hog...lol.
Thanks for the try,
Eric


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 3, 2009)

looks i'll be taking him on a pay hunt in a few weeks. He won't know the difference, and maybe he can stay calm, and get one.


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 3, 2009)

Shoot, My son is 5 1/2 and I have been taking him on hog hunts every weekend for the past month.  Hes been to Bond Swamp twice and a weekend at tuckahoe among others.  Its all how you do it.  I make it fun for him.  I let him carry my knife (in its sheath while walking), I make palmetto blinds for him (he thinks thats cool), and i find straight saplings, and cut them into a spears for him to carry.  We walk over 2-3 miles each day, but i break it up into sections at a time.  We walk real slow slipping thru the woods, then we will find a long to sit on.  if hes really tired, i will find a place for him to lay down and nap.  He Really looks forward to it.  He could really care less if we see a hog, he just likes being with me, and doing cool stuff.  I let him hold the powder canister so he can check the wind direction.  I build up little stuff.  he thinks hes big time daniel boone man.  your missing out on the small stuff.  When he actually saw a couple of big hogs, he thought it was cool, but he didnt really care if we killed one or not.  Its just being in the woods, doing fun stuff.  Keep it simple and fun.  I also bring a Leapster game with headset, if we find a place i want to sit at, he can play that for awhile and not make any noise.

Oh, bring plenty of snacks.  Stuff he cant eat at home much.  Licorice is great and quiet snack, gummy stuff.  Put in ziplock bag before you go, much quieter than he bag it comes in.

Just make it fun, and if u dont see anything big deal.  I bring my camera and camcorder in the woods and make memories of the time in the woods.  Thats what its all about.  Not the kill, that will come in time.  Let him appreciate the little stuff.  Were headed back to Tuckahoe this weekend, thats 3.5 hrs each way.  You have some great hunting all around you.  Take advantage of it.


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 3, 2009)

On the last trip to bond swamp, he wanted to play in the beach sand, so we postponed hunting for an hour for a beach party just the two of us.  Then we hit the woods, didnt see any hogs, but made that spear for him, and he had a blast.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 3, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> On the last trip to bond swamp, he wanted to play in the beach sand, so we postponed hunting for an hour for a beach party just the two of us.  Then we hit the woods, didnt see any hogs, but made that spear for him, and he had a blast.



Great job with that youngun Dad! You're absolutely right - making memories is the most important thing with kids. We need more Dads out there like you. WTG!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Feb 3, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Great job with that youngun Dad! You're absolutely right - making memories is the most important thing with kids. We need more Dads out there like you. WTG!



Absolutely! That is just flat awesome, DB. My young'un was my shadow from the time he could stand up more than he fell over. We fished and hunted but did a lot of other things in the woods too, just like that, and to tell you the truth, those memories are just as good or better than when he killed his first squirrel, hog, deer, or turkey. Now he's pretty much grown up and it's harder for us to be able to find the time to be together. They grow up way too soon and there will come a day when you wonder where the time went. I don't think anybody could give any better advice than DB did there.


----------

